# Big UP!



## Ned Bouhalassa

Hello gang. Looks like we travel in packs!

Just don't tell my wife that I'm about to be addicted to yet another forum!  :wink:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Hi Ned,

Bienvenue to VI. :D 
Help yourself to a glass of wine, you have some catching up to do :wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Yo Ned, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## choc0thrax

Oh no another Montrealer!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Hi Ned,

nice to see you here


----------



## Hans Adamson

Welcome Ned,

Yeah, this is it. You've come to the right place. This is the composers' hangout. It is also a nice place for a developer like me! (Gotta get back into composing soon...)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Bienvenue to VI. :D
> Help yourself to a glass of wine, you have some catching up to do :wink:



I'll have a beer with you instead!


----------



## Scott Cairns

Hey Ned, "G'day" from Australia.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to V.I. Ned - nice seeing you here.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

I'll drink to that Ned...
but of the two of us, who is the one on the right? :D


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Hi Ned!

Welcome here, from another Dutchie.
I think we should be glad we're getting a very nice bunch of nice people here.  

Cheers,


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thanks for the warm welcome, friends new and old! I'm nursing a slight carpal tunnel thumb these days, praying that it will be fine by the time Logic 7 arrives here (any day now, any day!).

Wishing everyone a productive, creative October! :wink: 

PS: this is the month of RMX, of course. You'll be blown away!!!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Can't wait for RMX. I'm sure you've been writing some great demos for it Ned.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Can't wait Ned - post an mp3 when you can, thanks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Frederick,

I won't be able to post any mp3s of RMX until the official demos are out, but I can share my experiences with you, perhaps in the SAMPLE Talk section.


----------



## CJ

Well share them already!  Welcome to V.I. Ned - its great to see this place grow with some serious talent.


----------



## Edgen

welcome Ned! Is your site down by chance? I couldn't access it.

/j


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

You have so good music on your website, Justin! I really like Run, and Scanning the Field. :wink: 

My website's working. I suppose you might have caught a server sleeping during down-time or something... :roll:


----------



## Dr.Quest

Ned,
The URL under your name is incorrect. It says htttp://nedfx.com with 3 t's. You might want to fix that since clicking on it doesn't work.
Welcome to the site.
Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Tthanks so much, good Docttor! I fixed itt now! 8) :lol:


----------



## Edgen

*smacks head*

I should have caught that! I'm a moron  Site works great now, and now off to listen to your work! So far, the first track I picked is sounding great!

Yup! I'm liking all your stuff! It's a bliss filled arena of wondering moods and rythmic percussives!

/j


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

:oops:


----------



## Dr.Quest

Ned,
You have some great music on your site. Have you finally got to use the SISS Mini library you bought awhile ago? Anything posted with those?
Keep up the cool work.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thanks for the compliments, Jamie. No, I haven't used the Mini collection on anything, but that'll change soon! I finally converted them to EXS and used the Logic 7 upgrade to motivate me! I'll try and keep you in mind when I've finally used them and have some tunes online. :wink:


----------



## Herman Witkam

Hi Ned!

Welcome to V.I.

btw how is Logic 7 doing in comparison with 6?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Hello Herman,

Well good points and bad points, I suppose.

Good points: I find the new GUI to be good, if a bit austere (dark grey, anyone?). Great to finally have drag-for-keyzones and drag-and-drop samples in the EXS24's Edit page. LOVE the Save Channel settings feature (and the included settings). Lots of new very musical settings for the majority of Logic's plug-ins. Love the new goodies, especially Sculpture (here's a quick http://nedfx.com/TemporaryAudio/Metallique.mp3 (Sculpture mp3 demo) I did), and the Ring Modulator. Very happy the Multi Channel Compressor's phase problems are fixed. The Apple loops compatibility will be useful, especially given that it's a breeze to make your own. Finally we have many undos in Audio Edit page! Lots of small but important changes for the Logic power user in terms of the workflow.

Bad points: The file browser that is used to audition audio files to be imported is often in mono - I don't understand why (yet; it's probably my fault!). No plug-in delay compensation on the busses and aux. Using 48Khz makes the included Apple loops collection unplayable. Lots of my favourite plug-ins don't make the new AU Validation, including my old Renaissance bundle (70 bucks to upgrade - grrrr!). Guitar Amp is not the Guitar Rig killer I expected. Ultrabeat is cool but not as easy to use in terms of editing sequences than iDrum. Can't keep moving the start and end points in a loop in Audio Edit and hear the results without re-hitting play (you could in previous versions). Calling up an icon for a given track is a p.i.t.a now (the list is sooooo long).


----------



## TheoKrueger

Welcome Ned , Have a nice time here


----------

